# Labrynthitis



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

has anyone else had this? i'm on week FIVE and its showing no signs of letting up.  cant drive, cant watch tv for more than 10 mins at a time.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WTF is that illness when its at home??

Do you feel like you are stuck in a maze?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yes inner ear problem I have I think but they called it servere vertigo accute vertigo your best option deano is to pay private.I had a total of 2year 4 mounth off work due to it.Route of cause was viral infection of inner ear they put it down to and the word you metion was used alot.
I had the loss of balance yellow vision pin eyes.If it gets too much best option is to go in a dark room and have a kip.There's medication what can help with it but dont become dependant like i did I think it prolonged it.Get you self a tennis ball and catch it between each hand while focusing on it same with your fingers.It will make you feel sick but thats the point.To get bad to get better if that makes sence.If you have it bad all your sences are out of balance.People think there is nowt wrong because they cant see it including some gps.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds terrible.

What are your symptoms mate?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had it a couple of years ago ! Not nice especially when it decided to hit when I was on the 10 th floor of a scaffolding in the city centre!! Was interesting getting down !! Lasted 10 weeks with me on varying dosages of antibiotics ! Hope your well soon mate


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> yes inner ear problem I have I think but they called it servere vertigo accute vertigo your best option deano is to pay private.I had a total of 2year 4 mounth off work due to it.Route of cause was viral infection of inner ear they put it down to and the word you metion was used alot.
> I had the loss of balance yellow vision pin eyes.If it gets too much best option is to go in a dark room and have a kip.There's medication what can help with it but dont become dependant like i did I think it prolonged it.Get you self a tennis ball and catch it between each hand while focusing on it same with your fingers.It will make you feel sick but thats the point.To get bad to get better if that makes sence.If you have it bad all your sences are out of balance.People think there is nowt wrong because they cant see it including some gps.


Ahh i remember having an inner ear infection years ago and left me unable to drive or do anything for 6 weeks. Not nice at all.

Get well soon man.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Sounds terrible.
> 
> What are your symptoms mate?


like being drunk without the good bit. i have attacks of it (usually at night) and it literally feels like someone is spinning the room round very fast. if i go outside near a main road its really bad cos the movement of the cars going past makes my eyes flicker and I end up looking like a wino going home.:lol:

got an appointment at the ear specialist tomorrow.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Most likely deano they will prescribe sturgen or these have some left over.It sounds like sturgen but dont quote me on that.
Betahistine hydrochloride
View attachment 19949

If they are prescribed deano only get APS brand some chemists try to fob you off with cheap generics for the betahistine hydrochloride.These help control your dizzy sensations.sturgen is a slight sedation which if things get too much will knock you to sleep for a while:thumb:.
Want to know owt else just pm me when ever.And dont tell dvla some people can only last a few months my case it was a couple of years.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

And i can more than likely tell you the test the ear nose and throat bloke will do but im not going to write it all if you dont want me too


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its ok mate i'll see what he says tomorrow. I'm on the betas but they do bugger all. mine arent the APS ones though.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

I had vertigo for upto a year not nice at all and ruined a few family occasions and family funerals even last christmas day. i had a few attacks which even nearly leaded to close the business . im on 16mg of betahistine which works for me  hope you get well soon bud


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah i'm on those. they didnt work at first but they seem to be making a difference now.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

I know where you are at fella. 
I got it March 2011 ... couldn't walk or stand up came on over night.. constant feeling of nausea and dizziness.
Went to GP and got diagnosed with Labrynthitis Various visits to GP and Hospital five weeks off work... felt OK but then some more time off.. rushed to go back to it me thinks
Got prescribed Stemetil to take edge off the sickness... had two MRI's just to rule anything nasty out.. Came back normal.
Slowly weaned myself off tablets as i didn't want to become dependent on them now in October better than I was I have good days and Bad... but is still there been told that rather than "Go Away" brain learns to compensate with the condition
Regards
Chris..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had it for 3 weeks or so a few years back. I got out of bed one morning and just fell over! It was horrible, I was convinced I had something far more sinister.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

my Mrs had suffered from this, Dr prescribed some tablets. I done a google and figured decongestant tablets might help, got some from Tesco, 63p a pack or summat sorted in a few days.

gotta be worth a try


----------

